# Need a new cage for my 10 mice



## trisky (Aug 26, 2017)

I just got myself 4 new mice had 6 before now have 10 and in need of a new cage but don't know what is best for my mice. Any ideas? I need some good suggestions. I currently have a rotastak cage but recently heard mice need a bigger space to run around in. 
Would appreciate all the help with cage ideas.

P.S i'm new here


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Don't know if you've found a cage yet, but I'll list some anyway. Bin cages made from storage containers make excellent, cheap housing for mice, plus there's plenty of tutorials on how to make them. Second hand glass aquariums and tanks are great too, I recently purchased a 40 gallon breeder on Craigslist for 30 dollars. Martin's Cages has a lot of good ones, though you'd have to look at the dimensions and bar spacing to make sure they're suitable for mice. DIY cages are also an option if you're into that kind of thing and can come out a lot cheaper than a store bought cage.


----------

